# Newer or Older?



## foxfirerodandgun (Dec 13, 2017)

Are the Moroline jars with the threaded tops older, or newer, than the ones which have the four raised bumps around the top lip? - Here are a couple newer additions. Nothing uncommon I think.

1) Groves Chill Tonic.



2) Chesebrough Mfg. Co.


3) Moroline


4) Chamberlain (Plain front & back) 
    Bottle Madde In USA on other side.
    Not sure what came in this one though.


Thanks - James


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 14, 2017)

The Chamberlain is Chamberlaine's Cough Remedy.  The older ones were more fully embossed.  I've never heard of Moroline before, but I imagine that the one with the bumps is probably older.  I don't know why they would switch in the opposite direction.


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks. As I understand it, Moroline was a type of petroleum jelly that was introduced as a competitor to Vaseline. - James


----------



## logueb (Jan 6, 2018)

A lot of the 30's bottles had the "raised bumps" closure.  The metal cap had inclined tabs that tightened on the bumps when turned.   I dug a dump that was mostly a 30's dump.  Many of the bottles had similiar type closures.  I think the screw top Morolines are newer.  Just my thoughts.  Buster


----------

